# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of July 2006

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month.  During this month, attempt one or both of the tasks.

There will be a badge for each task, however both cannot be displayed simultaneously.

Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!  This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets a custom title until the end of the month.  (Note, if you are staff, we cannot give you a custom title, it would override your staff title)

Those that complete the tasks have the right to add the GIFs to their signatures when this month has ended.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task: Walk out into the middle of the street and stop traffic.  Do so any way you like.


Advanced Lucid task: Walk into a cemetary and raise someone from the dead.  Feel free to raise as many as you can.

----------


## AnonymousTipster

Nice tasks, Seeker; would be fun to combine them and stop the traffic with your army of the undead  ::D:  
Now if only I could get lucid again to give them a go.

----------


## ccrinbama

The Advanced Task is somewhat intimidating.
Should be interesting to see what my mind thinks should come out of a grave.
Of course, I played a Necromancer for an incredibly long time on Diablo II, should be cake. =P

This is all assuming I have a LD =[

----------


## BillyBob

Wow the normal task is the best I've read yet (dunno why) If i can get out of this dryspell i may try it  ::D: 

***imagines cars flying into the air exploding due to his psychic abilities**

----------


## Gez

Knowing my luck ill raise a HORDE of zombies that will chase me all around town.
I tried that traffic stopping thing AGES ago infact it was the first large scale dream control i ever tried..... i didnt do it though  :Sad:

----------


## Gawain

Last time I ran into the middle of the street in a lucid, I got hit by a car like Brad Pitt in that one movie _Meet Joe Black_. I'll give it a go though... and maybe even practice my level 6 Necromancer!

Here it is.

I wet my pants everytime I see it.

----------


## Wolffe

W00t! Nice tasks ^_^ My friend has done that advanced one a while back! He got zombies to fight eachother 'n' stuff XD

----------


## Seeker

I did the car one.  Stopped a sport utility vehicle in the center of the road just by holding my hand up.  Guess i looked too mean to hit =P

----------


## Umbrella

Lol, I definitly like these tasks. I've never done either of them though I did see someone rise from death once. Ima try that if I get the chance though. I hope I do get a chance, since I haven't had a lucid dream for almost three weeks now.

----------


## Distant Clone

I plan on calling down lightning on to the grave of my passed on pet. It will explode the ground and she will be able to walk right out and be with me.

----------


## grayegg

I'll probably walk out into a road, check that cars are coming, turn away from them, and if none pass by me, conclude that I have stopped traffic.

----------


## Kyhaar

This sounds interesting. I am getting better at Lucid Dreaming so I might attempt the task...

*Thinks about how she might dramatically stop traffic. Perhaps an army of dragons...*

----------


## phoenelai

The cars seem easy enough. I cant say how easy I feel about raising the dead. I'm afraid I'll be stuck in a Thriller video and won't be able to get out!!!!

_Oh yeah, spin a new scene when it gets to be too much._  ::wink::

----------


## funky_chicken182

I have a question about the gif's. How do i get them into my signature anyway?   ::lol::  I'd like to stick last month's into it.

----------


## Wolffe

You get the URL of the badges (http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/imag...dge2006_06.gif and http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/images/tas...ge2006_06a.gif) and put them in between the [ img ][/img] tags, minus the spaces in the first one!

----------


## wombing

::lol::    gawain, thanks for the link...when i saw that movie years ago my friend and i rewound that part about 6 dozen times in a row...almost died laughing   ::wink::  

 and dammit, i had a really stable lucid last night,  and tried to think of the lucid tasks for the month...but then realized i hadn't read them yet   ::cry::  

  i'm positive i could have stopped some traffic, and at least found a cemetry.

  oh well, the month is young...

----------


## Distant Clone

I had the most interesting dream last night. It's like it took place with a whole bunch of dead people in reality. The dream characters were so smart, had cool technology, and some were even invisibile, though I could still feel them.

Instead of bringing the dead to life, it's like they brought me to death. Odd.

----------


## yellowknots

the tasks this month are pretty cool sounding, now I have to become lucid before I can do them.

----------


## phoenelai

I think I'm going to try to spin myself to the traffic jam of the dead. This should be fun!

 ::D:

----------


## Pastro

I completed the lucid task.

I was on a street and cars were coming from all ways, I put my hand up in the direction of the cars and they would stop, one of them got a little two close for comfort though.

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Pastro_
> *I completed the lucid task.
> 
> I was on a street and cars were coming from all ways, I put my hand up in the direction of the cars and they would stop, one of them got a little two close for comfort though.*



Again with the incorrect wings Seeker, heheeh.

Are you off your game these last couple of months?   ::roll::  

I know, I know, you didnt see anything. Got it.  ::wink::

----------


## nina

Haha...the first one reminds me of the scene from the Truman Show.

----------


## Krippe

phew-- i almorst forgot to post this:
I had a nap today and ,what do ya know, i became lucid in a church. I actually became lucid when i thought "hmm, in a church.. maybe theres a graveyard to do that dreamviews thing.. wait a second...!"so huzzah for me.
i went outside the church towards a long line of tombstones (kind of like a graveyard for solders KIA). I raised my arms and yelled "Rise up!"..nothing happened. i wanted to make the most of the LD and get this overwith (so i could get some sweet zombiekillingaction!). I also tried a Jutsu (naruto fans know...) that cause yoo to raise the body of deseased ones ( http://groups.msn.com/NarutoMangaReturns/c...to&PhotoID=8633 http://groups.msn.com/NarutoMangaReturns/c...to&PhotoID=8634 ). I made some quick handseals and raised a corpse of the only dead person i could think of: Jesus (im an atheist, btw).
he looked well, walking around, not talking, just looking pissed. sadly i didnt get to battle Jebus since the dream faded and ended.

 but i deserve my medal! sacrificed my dream for the task....

----------


## funky_chicken182

Thank ya thank ya Wolffe!   ::D:

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by phoenelai_
> *Again with the incorrect wings Seeker, heheeh.
> Are you off your game these last couple of months?   
> *



Sorry guys, real life has been seriously cutting into my Dv time lately  ::cry::

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *
> 
> Sorry guys, real life has been seriously cutting into my Dv time lately*



No problem, and understandable. That real life thing will get you everytime!  ::D:

----------


## funky_chicken182

Alright! I completed the first task in record time.
Here is the dream typed up from my dream journal:
   Wow! I did it! I was in what seemed to be a bookstore. I questioned reality for some reason and did an RC with the book i was looking at (duh   ::-P:  ).
   I remembered the task immediately, which i think is pretty good for my short term, dream, memory loss. Hmm... that should be a disorder. Anyways I exited the book store and went out into the street. 
   I was in a small city so there was mediocre amount of traffic. I noted a cross-walk guard (In the middle of a city?) and his bright red stop sign. I walked over, grabbed the sign from his hands, and jumped into the street before he could react.
   My jump took me amazingly far probably 10 feet, from the sidewalk to the middle of the street. I should also note that the street was one way, and had about 4 lanes. While i was jumping, the dream went slo-mo. I saw a car coming straight for where i would land. It was probably 10 feet from me when i was about to land. I hold out the sign and immediately when my feet touch the ground it screaches to a halt inches from my belt. 
   I then went to work on getting the cars in the other lanes to stop, but nevertheless some went by me. When i thought i had the traffic under a bit of control i turned parallel to the street, still holding my stop sign up to the oncoming cars. The other hand i used to aim at the cars that had escaped my grasp. I pulled back all three of the cars that had passed by me and tucked them into the traffic. (It was some nice PK   ::wink::  )
   Somewhere in here the cars turned to people. But, they were still iritated with me and tapping their feet. I don't think they dared to move though after seeing my awesome psychokenises.
   I believe this was where the dream ended, but i don't rightly know.

Well there it is. Fun task thanks Seeker!   ::D:

----------


## Umbrella

I had a very nice lucid dream tonight. Even moreso because the interval between this lucid dream and my last one was three times as large as usual. Anyway, I thought I completed both lucid tasks, but it turns out I completed neither, lol.
I stopped traffic and raised the dead, but did both things from my balcony (actually, it was the balcony of a hotel room where my house was supposed to be), neglecting the "Walk into a cemetary/the middle of the street" part.
Oh well, it was kinda fun to do. Maybe I'll really complete them some other time this month. I didn't really like how my undead looked like guys from a computer game who'd just been raised with some spell (some were actually riding horses...).

----------


## AnonymousTipster

Well, I managed to have a good lucid last night, but I'm not sure whether I completed the task or not.
After having a spear fight with a knight, we proceeded to play some sort of board game. Remembering the task, I summoned the dead from the grassy board, and many skeletal figures rose out, and began walking to the other side of the board.
At the time, I was satisfied that I had completed the lucid task, and spend the rest of the dream chasing after cars and jumping around in my gleeful lucidity. I'm not so sure now, as I didn't go into a cemetary first.
Maybe I'll have another Lucid soon, and I can have another go at it.

----------


## Rapscallion

So close! I became lucid when I was in some huge building, and as soon as I did I thought of the tasks. I could remember how to get out, but I only ended up in this gymnasium with huge thick windows. I tried flying through them really quickly but just bumped my head. Some DC's came in and distracted me, and I lost lucidity while talking to them. I KNOW I could have achieved at least one of the tasks if I had gotten outside.  :Sad: 
By the way, cool tasks this month.

----------


## dreamcatcher05

Oh Man, Best advance task EVER!!!!!!

Iv'e been on a dryspell for awhile but i decided to to WBTB method so anyway i did it.

The dream Started out at my school i was in Math period when i realised when my teacher was pointing at the board he had 3 fingers and the middle one was 2 feetlong. I realized i was dreaming but to make sure performed i reality check. So i remember the advanced task and Dreamspinned to a Cemetery while i was spinning i pictured it like in  the Army of darkness(evil dead 3) to make it easier. So when i got there it was quite... i didn't know what to do so i pictured a cloud that would rain some sort of chemical and would turn everyone to zombies. It worked but the only problem was i still can't fly and it sucks so i spawned down a chainsaw and let them have it. 

p.s

Dang its already been a year, since i joined. Went by so fast

----------


## Seeker

Man, I tried to get Aphius to bet me that someone would conjur up Zombies, but he wouldn't.  Smart move on his part  ::D:

----------


## Wolffe

Thats totally what I'm gonna do, Seeker xD I'll then have a very dramatic zombie chase scenario in gothic settings 'n' such; 'twill be awesome ^_^

----------


## Crow

I'm gonna turn my back on the road and walk backwards into the traffic. Imagine doing that for real!!!!!! Should be a good test of blind faith.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Crow_
> *Should be a good test of blind faith.*



Or an experiment in pain!   ::D:

----------


## Wolffe

Rofl! I already had an experiment with pain. It didnt work :/ Stupid brain!!

----------


## Distant Clone

I just had a monster dream that had some conspiracies, and some OOBEs mixed in with it. Several FAs, and a couple real ones as well.

*I did both tasks*. I did the beginner task second, it was uncontroversial. It was a bright day and there were three lanes going each way with a small median in the middle. After holding my hand out I made it across the first three lanes, and I knew I could do it. I was goofing around, and let a car accidentally clip me. Unfortunately, I could barely see at this point, and I decided to look at my hands, which were barely visible black blobs in the sea of darkness. I revived the dream and I was amazed.

The other one, I was at a college campus, walking around invisible. I was looking for pretty girls, *I DON'T KNOW WHY* :eyesdart:, and I thought why not do the lucid task instead. I was looking for a graveyard, and I saw several rows of bike racks. I was like "OK", I'll just turn the tire things into gravestones. After 1.5 seconds, nothing happened, so I decided to spin one revolution, and have it there when I faced it again. After 1/8 of a turn, the bike locks morphed into grave stones. I picked out which one was my dog, and I made the stone bigger so her picture could be on it, as well as "R.I.P."

I lost the dream at that point. I came back later and I was in a museum. Someone ahead of me was going around the corner and he said "Nice, but the next guy heard you and will see through your illusion". Wondering what was around the corner I saw a hologram of the Undertaker saying something scary. That reminded me to do the task, and around the next corner, I put four gravestones since that was all that fit. 

I knew my dead pet was in the backright gravestone, so I called down lightning to give her her life back. The marble floor covering the now living exploded, and when I walked over to the grave I found a surprise. There was a very pale body folded in half, stuffed into the grave. He walked out somehow, and underneath was my doggie. I petted her, smiled at her, and she left almost immediately. She was actually a shining cluster of light rather than realistic looking like the rest of the dream characters.

*The FTW part* is that this was a repeated dream, and I remember turning the bike locks into grave stones, the Undertaker, and the pale body stuffed inside the grave I exploded, along with almost all the rest of it. I'll post something else on that later.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Niiiice tasks, Seeker.  ::goodjob2:: 

Can I take any credit for the first one?  ::teeth::

----------


## dreamcatcher05

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Man, I tried to get Aphius to bet me that someone would conjur up Zombies, but he wouldn't.  Smart move on his part*




Lol How much did you try to bet

----------


## Gawain

Completed Task:
I was running away during night (t'was very dark), with my dad coming after me to harm me. I was backing up facing him, and I reaced the curb of the opposite side of the street. He was in the right lane popping his knuckles when a white car (Looked like a bad paintjob on a V&W Van mixed with a Scion SUV, because it was quite boxy, and not quite as long as a van.) Anyways, I remembered the task and started slowing down time, and I didn't stop it until it had obliterated him. Oh man, the first time I ever slowed down time in a dream, and it was spectacular. I thought about raising him from the dead, but that would've taken effort to put Humpty Dumpty together again, and he probably would've still been coming after me. I'll raise the dead later.

----------


## MartinB

I'm wondering...

I had a lucid dream this morning.  I walked into a cemetary and raised the dead, but that's literally what happened.  The dead raised from out of the ground as innanimate skeletons; about 15 of them.  Does that count?

Also, during the same dream, I saw a friend's car driving down a street and decided to walk out into the road and start a fight with the car.  Whilst not exactly "stopping traffick", I did stop one car.  Does that count (does one car count as "traffick")?

(I wasn't even thinking about the lucid task during the second one).

It would be awesome if I had successfully complete for both lucid tasks, since I've never even managed to do one before!

More details to follow when I write up the dream in full.  :smiley:

----------


## MartinB

Here's the dream in full, straight from my Dream Journal (red means lucid):  :smiley: 


*Dream 226 (Lucid Dream): "Fighting A Car And Raising The Dead"*

At the beginning of the dream, I was boarding a passenger jet.  My seat was allocated right at the back of the plane, although the plane was very different to a real one, in that the area was open, more like some trains.  There was a guy sat behind me and a girl sat next to me.  Most of the other seats within the plane were empty, and at some point, one of the airline assistants told me that I could sit in any of the rows 2 to 8.

I recalled seeing another plane taking off prior to boarding.  There was no runway and instead, the plane simply ran down a muddy area of land by a river and took off.  The plane I was on did the same.

Somehow, I had a front view from the plane and could see the plane take off, closely missing the tops of trees nearby to the river and navigating very closely between power lines.  I was very worried that the take-off should seem so unsafe.

Less than a minute after taking off, we landed on an ordinary road.  Five children were dressed in strange cube shaped post-box costumes and were dancing synchronously down the street, past us.

My attention drifted away from the plane, which ceased to exist.  I was stood in a residential area of my home town, on a hill and suddenly realised that I was dreaming.  I began to walk down the hill and saw a blue car that I recognised driving towards the T-junction on the hill.  It was that of one of my housemates from my last year at university.

I decided that I would try to fight the car, walked into the road and started kicking it, hitting it and jumping on it.  The car started trying to fight back by swinging around fast and moving quickly, but I was too quick for it.

Eventually, recalling that I could fly, I decided to take to the sky where I was safe from the car and throw some magic at it.  I made a hand gesture and attempted to release magic from my hands, but the first attempt failed.  During the second attempt, about 6 or 7 strange sparkling cartoon-like leaves fluttered down towards the car.  The car disappeared and my house mate inside was there, but was also represented by with similar cartoon-like leaves.

I continued casting leaves down and for each leaf that hit, he lost one of his.  After all were gone, he disappeared completely.

Realising that there was a cemetary nearby, I recalled the DreamViews lucid task and walked into the cemetary.  I began to will the dead to raise from the graves, and I could immediately hear the sound of rumbling earth becoming louder and louder like an earthquake.  I thought that nothing was going to happen and that I would wake up before raising anything, but as I looked to my right, I saw several cartoon-like skulls and skeletons shoot up from the grass and heard debris scatter.  The skulls and skeletons simply lay there inanimate.

A few more were raised before I had a false awakening and found myself lying in a strange large room.  It was night time and I did not recognise the room, but did believe it to be my own.  I could see light dim but clear light, as though the room was illuminated well from through the windows by the street lamps outside.  I was about to find my iAudio to record the dream, but awoke for real after this.

----------


## jennyinthesky

Heh heh, I had a "stopping traffic" dream last year. I was talking to my brother and I told him "this is a dream!  We can do whatever we want!" So to prove it, I ran into the middle of the street and screamed "STOP TRAFFIC!" and held my arms out... but nothing happened. "Well, uh... sometimes it doesn't work, exactly..." I told him. Hee.  :smiley:

----------


## Wolffe

BAM! Did 'em both this time  :tongue2:  





> _Originally posted by I_
> *
> Shortly I had a rather long weird dream or two, with a few classic dreamsigns. A bit at my cousins' place, a weird community/school event thing, which ended up with some chav and a martial art fight with a P.E. teacher, at the end of the sequence, I realised I was dreaming just as I was waking up, GAR! Sad But wait, I'm infront of a mirror, which is strange. Not only that, but I seem to have some dark makeup on, in a gothic fashion, making me look rather zombie like, so I've concluded that I'm still dreaming! First off, I havent tried anything with a mirror before, so I try punching through it. I hit it but my fist just hurts, hmm. I try again, telling myself that something will happen when I break through it, and punch it a few more times but nothing happens. I then go to do something else, but remember what happened the last two times and try something which I decided was the problem the first two times; I'm not calm enough. I tell myself to be calm, and support this with some handrubbing, as I run out the front door. Outside was normal, and I remember the tasks. Next door, I luckily have an old church building, but all the gravestones etc have gone. I look around and look back, and a grassy hill with crucifix-shaped graves has appeared infront of the church. I wasn't really happy with this and turned a few more times trying to get a church setting to develop as I turned. It didnt work though, and only a few clouds in the sky, and cars on the road changed and disappeared. I walked over and there were two men there doing a service or something. I willed two undead creature thingies outta the first two graves. Out they popped, and just stood there. I decided I'd shoot 'em for the hell of it, since any other attempts at violence so far have failed. Each time I tried to pull a gun out, though, I failed, and just ended up shooting them with my empty hand. When I turned to the men, a S&W 686 appeared in my hand, with the snub-nose barrel fitting. While telling the guy what it was, I removed the lame-ass barrel and stuck the 8" one on. After this, I tried shooting the other undead thing which had moved into the carpark. I realised that I wasnt actually shooting it, but just pointing the gun at the undead thing and saying 'bang!' Hmm. I tried shooting it more but it didnt work. I also tried shooting a turtle that was there, for some reason, but that also didnt work, ah well. I decided to move onto the next task, so I asked my gf to come see something cool, and we went leaping towards the main road. When I got there, I walked up to the center, and saw some cars coming. I tried to use a telekinesis-blast to stop it, but it wouldnt! I focused a bit more, but realised one had gone by. Turning round, I aimed at the back of it, and pulled it back, crashing it into a wall at the edge of the road. More cars came towards me, and I blasted them in the front, causing them to crash into the other cars, and create a pile-up. I kept doing this until quite a pile built up. One bus had too much force to completely stop when I hit the front of it, and it bumped into me as it stopped! I heard a generic vehicle recording saying 'please move away from the front of the vehicle'. Turning round I saw it was some poncey bus. I thought I'd try again at being insane, and dived through the front of the bus, making a scream/roar. I tried using a telekinesis blast in the two people at the front's faces, trying to make their heads explode, but all it did was make their heads inflate quite a lot. Then I woke up! 
> *

----------


## Sean999

Here is a quote from my thread about my first long lucid dream:





> The Lucid Task! Oh yeah, I could try to stop traffic. I thought of cars streaming past me on the road ahead of me. They all came POURING IN, it was crazy! The road in real life is never EVER that busy! So I walked up to the road and smashed both of my fists on the pavement. The result: the opposite side of the had a huge trench in it, the closest side was untouched. I thought this was strange, but anyways I had stopped a car in the trench and all the other cars were piling in behind it. I didn't think this was good enough, so I threw an energy ball into the mass and blew both lanes of traffic into hell![/b]



So yeah, there's my experience, it was pretty fun. Do I win a cookie?   ::-P:

----------


## Seeker

Man, I don't know whether to give you a cookie or to sign you up for some councilling.  Pretty violent!   ::D:

----------


## dreamcatcher05

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Man, I don't know whether to give you a cookie or to sign you up for some councilling.  Pretty violent! *



  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Wolffe

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Man, I don't know whether to give you a cookie or to sign you up for some councilling.  Pretty violent! *



A medical cookie! That's what we need ^^;

----------


## Limitz

Nice tasks Seeker! Going to have some fun with the advanced one  :tongue2:

----------


## grayegg

Completed both (except found only a single grave instead of a cemetary).  

Finding a car to stop was easy, there are lots of those already in my neighborhood where the lucid was taking place.  I stood in front of a car and raised a hand to politely indicate to the driver not to run me over.  It stopped close to me.

I didn't know of any cemetaries nearby.  I tried willing their appearance around corners, but just found the expected houses.  For some reason, it made perfect sense to transform an electrical box into a tombstone.  I looked away and back a few times until it turned into a hazy image of grave.  Next I imagined something dead looking appearing over it.  While the skeletal figure was more hazy than the grave (first time I performed this kind of conjuration ya know), it was substantial enough to wake me by throwing bones in my general direction.

----------


## Wolffe

Hmm, it seems everyone is interpretting the grave task as a walking undead scenario rather than a 'Speak to a deceased loved one' task, which (sorry if i'm wrong here!) is what Seeker seems to have originally intended! I think it's the cemetary bit that throws us off  :tongue2:  I'm gonna try this again, and bring my grandpa back to have a chat ^_^

----------


## outKry

From my dream journal:

"and then I remembered the lucid tasks! I decided to not waste time by first stopping traffic right outside of a cemetery by standing in the middle of the road, imagining that the cars where made of a cardboard material. The results were pleasing. I smashed the front of one car, which sent it about 15 feet over my head into a burning heap in the middle of the road. I grabbed this Hummer by the bumper and tossed it into a school bus, which immediately caught fire and exploded. Another car came crashing into me, which sent the driver (who wasn't buckled in) through the windshield and skidding on the ground. After about six or seven cars, a police car came up and these cops started shooting me, which made me slightly angry. So I shot a fireball at one of them, and grabbed two of them by the throat with Telekinesis. I smashed their heads together and tossed them to the side, which left only one cop still standing. He had just emptied his clip, and now knowing that I must be some sort of god, the look on his face was priceless. He jumped into the driver's seat and tried to started the car. He floored the thing and sped off, but not fast enough. After about getting 15 feet, I leapt from where I was standing and landed on the hood of the car. I slammed my fingers into the roof and gripped hard. Now that I practically had the car in my hand, I started to fly into the air. The cop was screaming as we rose higher and higher, and once we got above the clouds, I chunked the car as hard as I could towards the ground. The  sound of a satisfying explosion reached my ears before I flew back to the cemetery. The first graves I saw looked the newest, and on them was engraved the names of the police officers that I had just killed two minutes back. I decided to experiment. Raising my hands above my head, I closed my eyes and imagined the corpses of the men tearing through the ground. I heard the dirt being seperated over here and a hand penetrating the earth over there. I opened my eyes and the police officers where already halfway out of their graves. I smiled and was about to fly off, but all of the sudden one of the risen men charged directely into my ribs. I fell to the ground and  was back on my feet in an instant. I "knew" I had a flaming katana on my back and did some dead-cop-ass-kicking. After I had decapitated the last undead, I decided to summon Jessica Alba and give my body what it's been wanting."

Yeah that was pretty successful in my opinion. I had fun too, nice tasks seeker!

----------


## Pyrox

Hey great tasks! I'm going to try to do them, but probably in the future when I can have more LDs, but this makes me more interested in LDing again. You should also have a noob task just for people like me, that havent really got good at doing crazy things like raising the dead or.. well the cars shouldnt be too hard but I wouldnt really know. I'm still going to try anyway.   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kenomica

My brain is so lazy! I tried to conjure up a city around me with skyscrapers and stuff, a busy city with traffic to stop (rather than being normal lol) and I ended up making my surroundings full of human height skyscrapers...made from childrens building blocks...and half of them where half built....damn you brain...there weren't even any roads >_<

----------


## Seeker

Now that was pretty freaky stuff!  See, that's why I assign these tasks, there is always something strange that creeps in.

Like in one of the earliest tasks - "Catch a duck"  where I caught a duck, but it had feet kind of like a gecko.

----------


## wombing

completed the first task.

  became lucid...walked into the middle of a street (there were 4 lanes in each direction, with a median separating the two sides). oddly enough, the realism was way off, and the cars appeared rather "cartoonish", and were roughly the size of those cars midget clowns get out of, or even smaller.

  i lifted some of them with ease and blocked off the road, although the last car kept rolling away until it finally stayed put.

 -------

  (an almost on the advanced)

  then i started flying lotus position through the sky over a city, at night, and remembered the second task. the only thing vaguely similar to a cemetery was a huge skyscraper with a cross on it (a church).

  i landed there eventually, but lost lucidity soon after.

----------


## ReaLIllusion

I had a very long lucid dream a few nights ago, and decided to try the lucid task with the cars.  I stepped into the middle of the road and blew really hard at the cars.  Each one I aimed at went flying off the road&#33;  Lol, I wonder why that&#39;s what came to me in the moment.

----------


## Wolffe

Man, we don&#39;t got our task badges anymore >.< ;_;

----------


## Abstract Fire

I did it&#33; Again&#33; I feel so proud of myself sometimes.  :wink2: 

I was on the pavement behind my school in a back road. I didn&#39;t know what to do in the dream, but for the hell of it (I didn&#39;t remember that this was a lucid task, but I WAS lucid) I decided to annoy some drivers. I called out for a car to stop, but it didn&#39;t. Then I threw myself across the road in front of a van and screamed, "I&#39;ll give you a handjob if you stop&#33;"  Lol, it ended at that point, but the driver DID stop and a certain passenger looked at me expectantly.

Excuse me if that&#39;s not appropriate.  :wink2: 

Do I still qualify?

----------


## Seeker

> Man, we don&#39;t got our task badges anymore >.< ;_;
> [/b]



Please be patient, I&#39;m on it and will get the badges back soon....I hope  :smiley:

----------


## EVIL JOE

> Then I threw myself across the road in front of a van and screamed, "I&#39;ll give you a handjob if you stop&#33;"[/b]



Haha&#33; That made me lol.

----------


## Mr.caramel

Does it count if you accidently did it but was still lucid...i shall tell what happened.(the normal task is the one im talking about).
  Right i had a FA but relised that i was in my old bedroom and knew that insantly that my house in a dream is a big no no (theres always an invisable monster there). So i ran out side because i really wasn&#39;t in the mood for fighting that thing so i ran and strangle enogh i was swimming in the air to get away from the monster because running was a lot slower. 

   The monster kept making the scene change back to my house so i crossed the road and then he followed me with a lion sized husky dog. Then someone appeared on a bike and was trying to kill the lion sized husky dog, as he did, the monster went on to the road and said "ah with out my dog he will kill me because of his immanse power" (he was referring to me which makes me wonder about the story i put on my monster) and as soon as the dog was killed the monster turned in to a stick in the middle of the road. There was lots of cars on the road and all i did was cross into the middle and while doing so i sticked my hand out in the direction of the cars and all the cars stopped and then i snapped the stick. I really thinking more of the stick then the cars and after i snapped the stick i went back on to the pavement and said okay you can move along now if you want and the cars moved and that was the dream over

 So i kind of accidently stopped traffic so does that still count.

----------


## Bu5hman404

Well I managed this chalenge pretty quickly, thanks to a handy bit of good fortune in my dreams.

The earliest part of the dream recall is that I was on a boat, floating downriver.  It was a large yacht type thing,  with leather chairs and oak panneling (a hell of a posh boat basically).  There was quite a long period in the rooms of this boat but most of that is hazy fragmented memories, so I&#39;ll skip to the coherent (and lucid) part.
I walked up wooden stairs out onto the deck, and I could see, next to the river the boat was floating down a very busy road running directly parrallel to the shore.  This made me remember the challenge, which, in turn made me reality check (using my watch)   I&#39;d planned already on how I was going to stop the traffic while I was reading the challenge, so I flew across the river and landed next to the road.  Then, while slowly lifting my hand I slowed down time, everything slowing and slowing until my arm reached as high as possible, at which point everything stopped.  I looked around at all the frozen cars (couldn&#39;t see the drivers through the windows though, my imagination apparently couldn&#39;t be bothered).  I let my hand fall, and all the cars just continued driving.   

Unfortunatley while dreamspinning to a cemetary I woke up, so I couldn&#39;t manage the second task  :Sad:

----------


## Bob

Seeker told me to post here to show off how the Lucid Task and Advanced lucid task groups will look next month.

I did it&#33;  Yay&#33;  I stood out in the middle of the road with my baseball bat and did some slappage on cars as they approached.

Final score:
Bob: 15
Cars: 0

----------


## Abstract Fire

Dang, does this mean I have to do it again?  :Sad:  *Gazes at Bob&#39;s badge enviously*

Dang.

----------


## Seeker

> Dang, does this mean I have to do it again?  *Gazes at Bob&#39;s badge enviously*
> 
> Dang.
> [/b]



Only a couple more days in this month.  I&#39;m not going to move everyone into the new group just to have to remove them again  ::D: 

If you will notice, on the main page where who&#39;s online is, people that have completed the task show up as a different color.

I&#39;m, also playing around with creating a special forum that is only accessable to those that complete the task each month.  Of course, everyone would be removed at the beginning of the month and need to earn entry again....

Oh, WTF, I added a couple of you anyway this month

----------


## mountain

last ngiht (thursday july 27- friday july 28) i dreamed i was throwing the football around with the quarterback of my highschool football team in the basement of my grandmas house. i dropped a pass and cursing myself walked into the corner of the room to pick it up. there i saw my cousin curled up in a little ball. i thought why is he curled up in a ball? then suddenly i was lucid. i walked back over to the quarter back now lucid thinking of what i would do next then suddenly i remembered this forum and my task. so i ran out of the house onto the street. this was the street leading to my grandmas house, which, in reality and in the dreamworld, barely ever has any cars. so i thought i would fly to the nearest huge highway... better spectacle i thought. i looked to my left and saw a four lane highway (that isnt there in reality) about a mile down the road. I started jumping there... not flying... jumping is faster and more fun. i would take huge fifty foot hops one after another jumping there. suddenly i was on the edge of the highway. as i stood there, traffic rushing by, a sliver of doubt in my control entered my mind, but i dismissed it, reminding myself that the more i doubted myself, the less i would be able to control the dream. so i stepped out onto the highway. i saw a semi rushing towards me at about 80 miles per hour. i thrust my hands out in a sort of force push fashion and the truck crumpled into a ball of metal and stopped. this wasnt the end though cars were still rushing at me from all directions. instead of just crushing them now though i would thrust out my hands, crumple them, then pick them up with a sort of force/telekenesis deal. please do not doubt me when i tell u this was incredibly sweet. after i picked them up, i would just fling them. just freakin toss them off into the distance. after doing this to about six or seven cars, the whole line of traffic just stopped just like a 20 foot parameter around me where ther was nothing. suddenly a crowd of onlookers rushed around me (no idea where the crowd of onlookers would have come from) and started being like that was amazing&#33; howd u do that. when one little ginger (redheaded) kid asked me, i said "here ill show you" and i picked him up with my mind, and tossed him off into the distance. no idea why i did it. i guess redheads just piss me off in my dreams. anyway... the scene started to change into a new dream after that... i lost lucidity but i still remember that dream too. So i guess this means i completed the task?

----------


## Moonbeam

I;ll be glad when this month is over.  I wrote notes that say "stop traffic" and "raise the dead" and put them in the bathroom.  All month people have been dying in front of me (including myself getting shot) and I haven&#39;t saved any of them.

Now I go back and see the dead are supposed to come from a cemetery.  I wish my brain had focused on the traffic thing instead. 

Oh well, looking forward to next month&#39;s task.  (Still a couple of days left though; maybe I;ll make it...)

----------

